# CRNA modifier



## rmalik (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello,
Can somebody help me in getting payment for my provider who is a CRNA.

Medicare is denying all claims with CPT 64450 for missing modifier. If i append modifier QZ than i get the denial that modifier is invalid for the CPT.

Pleeeeese help me on this.
Ravi


----------



## aschaeve (Mar 11, 2011)

For code 64450, I would add modifier 59.  I also would only bill 64450 if it is for post-op pain, not if it was the mode of anesthesia.  

Modifiers QZ or QX are the only modifiers that you can use for a CRNA on the anesthesia code.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## jmartens (Apr 14, 2011)

I am having the same issue, however we are getting a denial saying a modifier is missing even with applying a 59?  Has anyone else had this issue?


----------

